# Welcome to the new Loewe sub-forum!



## Author In Waiting

No Loewe sub......?


----------



## Christofle

Brands only get a sub if they have enough content to justify one.

As of now there’s a comprehensive thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-loewe-thread-share-your-love-here.487069/page-127


Maybe at some point down the road your contributions will lead to an official sub!


----------



## Author In Waiting

Ah  That is a bit sad, that there is not enough interest here. But kinda good too  I guess  Thanks!


----------



## maxeline

Is there some one there know the Loewe Anton bag ? I like it very much but it cost á lot og money. [emoji53]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

maxeline said:


> Is there some one there know the Loewe Anton bag ? I like it very much but it cost á lot og money. [emoji53]


There's another Loewe thread that's more extensive, maybe try and ask there  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-loewe-thread-share-your-love-here.487069/page-128


----------



## Vlad

The people have spoken! There has been quite a bit of demand for a separate Loewe sub-forum, so here it is.

Welcome, we're happy to have you!


----------



## DollyGirl

Yay


----------



## Greentea

@Vlad  YOU MADE MY DAY


----------



## Yinglin

Great news! Love Loewe and they are Spanish like me hahaha Which is your fave Loewe bag and which one are you eyeing to add in your collection? My fave is the puzzle (small and medium) and im looking into adding a Flamenco!


----------



## vinotastic

Love this!


----------



## Lacquerista

Yinglin said:


> Great news! Love Loewe and they are Spanish like me hahaha Which is your fave Loewe bag and which one are you eyeing to add in your collection? My fave is the puzzle (small and medium) and im looking into adding a Flamenco!



Gosh, this question made me sweat! I’m not a mom but I imagine that this is the equivalent of asking which child is my favorite! They’re all so unique and fun and serve different purposes in my life. I use the elephant bag when I’m going somewhere quick, Hammock when I need to pull my outfit together, but Puzzle is definitely the reigning all-rounder hands down!

My next Loewe will definitely be the Flamenco Ondas.


----------



## Greentea

Yinglin said:


> Great news! Love Loewe and they are Spanish like me hahaha Which is your fave Loewe bag and which one are you eyeing to add in your collection? My fave is the puzzle (small and medium) and im looking into adding a Flamenco!


I love my black Puzzle and I’m hoping to add a Mini Flamenco
 and raffia crossbody


----------



## pursekitten

This is amazing news, thank you admins!  

@Yinglin My fav is the mini puzzle! Just ordered one and she should be here soon. Can't wait to experience that classic Loewe craftsmanship.


----------



## mi.kay

Yes!! A Loewe subforum finally!
i have a small puzzle in tan, and hoping to add a mini Flamenco one day - it's perfect for day to night.


----------



## doni

Oh wow @Vlad, thank you so much for listening to us! Can‘t wait to help develop this sub!!


----------



## rosewang924

Yay 

I have marine color medium puzzle, my favorite bag.


----------



## chinsumo

Yinglin said:


> Great news! Love Loewe and they are Spanish like me hahaha Which is your fave Loewe bag and which one are you eyeing to add in your collection? My fave is the puzzle (small and medium) and im looking into adding a Flamenco!



I just purchased an Amazona and am looking for a Flamenco or puzzle in size small next!


----------



## Yuki85

YAY!!! Finally!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you @Vlad  So happy they finally have their own sub!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Thank you!!!!! Loewe and Celine are my favorite!! I've been waiting for this!!


----------



## earthygirl

Small puzzle is my favorite and the most used bag of my collection!  I have the tan color currently, but am selling it to purchase the new warm desert/ mink color!


----------



## Evergreen602

This makes me so happy!  Thank you for adding this subforum.  Loewe and Bottega Veneta (mostly TM era) are my favorite brands, and my Puzzle in the Amber/Light Oat color is my favorite bag.  I know I want another in Tan, but am tempted to get another color block in a smaller size.  I also like the Warm Desert/Mink color.


----------



## Asphodel

Oohh, A new forum to peruse!


----------



## chrissiewong

Finally!! I’ve known Loewe for more than 10 years but didn’t pull the trigger until two years ago - after that, it’s just unstoppable! Loewe has some of the softest leather and best after-purchase service. Glad it has new an individual forum so that we can all share our love towards this exquisite brand!


----------



## meowkittycat

Yay~ I don't even own a Loewe bag... yet, but I'm excited that there's a sub for it now.


----------



## louie_louie

so glad to see this sub!!!


----------



## chanelliel

Yay this is so exciting!


----------



## SWlife

This is the best thing today!


----------



## edgar.kings

Great to see a Loewe dedicated forum! Sharing my two favorites!


----------



## bagolicious

That Puzzle and little elephant are gorgeous. Just yesterday, I received my second puzzle, an orange one in size medium and it's a true orange color, like the fruit. Love the color.  
The first Puzzle that I bought, some years ago, was a size small one in a fuchsia/pink color. I love them both. I have also tried a few other Loewe handbag styles, but the Puzzle has worked out best for me. The Puzzle also reminds me of my gorgeous Fendi Romano Selleria Lei Boston handbag. But, the Puzzle is sleeker and more modern looking and I love the smaller opening and over-flap of the Puzzle as it will keep potential pickpockets out of it.


----------



## edgar.kings

bagolicious said:


> That Puzzle and little elephant are gorgeous. Just yesterday, I received my second puzzle, an orange one in size medium and it's a true orange color, like the fruit. Love the color.
> The first Puzzle that I bought, some years ago, was a size small one in a fuchsia/pink color. I love them both. I have also tried a few other Loewe handbag styles, but the Puzzle has worked out best for me. The Puzzle also reminds me of my gorgeous Fendi Romano Selleria Lei Boston handbag. But, the Puzzle is sleeker and more modern looking and I love the smaller opening and over-flap of the Puzzle as it will keep potential pickpockets out of it.


Oh my god I’m sure the bag is so gorgeous! Congrats! (Would love to see pics!!!) Loewe is so underrated. It’s such a relaxed yet luxurious look.


----------



## bagolicious

I'm going to try to post photos of both my Loewe-orange-medium Puzzle handbag and my Loewe-fuscia-small Puzzle handbag. Since there was a request for photos, I just took them out of storage and finished photographing them. I also photographed my Loewe-blue-fish charm.  I have other Loewe items, but don't have time to photograph them at present. Both of my Loewe Puzzles are pre-owned from Fashionphile and arrived in mint condition. I haven't seen any flaws on either. The orange one was a recent buy and the fuchsia one was from two years ago. I only like the older Puzzles as they have the metal feet. The newer ones don't.   Enjoy!


----------



## Navajo princess

Hi, I'm currently thinking about buying a medium puzzle but have heard some owners say that the medium is heavy, please can someone give me an honest opinion on whether it is or not?  I love the puzzle bag so much but am not a fan heavy bags!


----------



## earthygirl

Navajo princess said:


> Hi, I'm currently thinking about buying a medium puzzle but have heard some owners say that the medium is heavy, please can someone give me an honest opinion on whether it is or not?  I love the puzzle bag so much but am not a fan heavy bags!


According to Nordstrom’s website, the medium puzzle is 1.6 lbs.  Anything that is above 1.3 lbs when empty feels heavy to me when I carry it around with my essentials. Everyone has a different weight tolerance. I would say it’s about as heavy as my Chanel reissue 226 when empty and to be honest I find that bag a bit on the heavy for daily use. I don’t mind it once in a while, but wouldn't carry it everyday.

I would say that for an all leather bag the medium and small puzzle bags are on the lighter side compared to similar sized leather bags from other luxury brands. This is due to the fabric lining and lack of hardware.   Hope this helps!


----------



## Navajo princess

earthygirl said:


> According to Nordstrom’s website, the medium puzzle is 1.6 lbs.  Anything that is above 1.3 lbs when empty feels heavy to me when I carry it around with my essentials. Everyone has a different weight tolerance. I would say it’s about as heavy as my Chanel reissue 226 when empty and to be honest I find that bag a bit on the heavy for daily use. I don’t mind it once in a while, but wouldn't carry it everyday.
> 
> I would say that for an all leather bag the medium and small puzzle bags are on the lighter side compared to similar sized leather bags from other luxury brands. This is due to the fabric lining and lack of hardware.   Hope this helps!


Yes indeed, that's really helpful, thank you so much.


----------



## Greentea

Navajo princess said:


> Yes indeed, that's really helpful, thank you so much.


On the other hand the small is nearly weightless. I hate heavy bags and the small is a dream


----------



## Navajo princess

Greentea said:


> On the other hand the small is nearly weightless. I hate heavy bags and the small is a dream


You're so right.  I have two small puzzles already (tan and stone blue) and adore them both, light as feathers and so carefree.  I'm obsessed with the puzzle bag to be honest, and am thinking about adding a medium (preloved) to my collection simply because in that size the slouch when hand-held is even more pronounced and beautiful!


----------



## Evergreen602

I have a medium Puzzle.  I don't notice its weight when carrying it, especially as a crossbody.  However, that may be because I also have a small Givenchy Antigona.  That's a heavy bag, and it makes everything else in my collection feel like a feather.


----------



## Navajo princess

Evergreen602 said:


> I have a medium Puzzle.  I don't notice its weight when carrying it, especially as a crossbody.  However, that may be because I also have a small Givenchy Antigona.  That's a heavy bag, and it makes everything else in my collection feel like a feather.


Thank you!  That's very good to know that you don't notice its weight.


----------



## Addy

Hi all. Mod Addy here.

Any thoughts about the What Loewe are you wearing being merged with Share Your Love?

Any other suggestions for the Loewe sub-forum?

Thanks!


----------



## pursekitten

@Addy I agree with merging the "What Loewe are You Wearing" thread with the "Share Your Love" thread. They're both very OOTD and photo-sharing centric. 

The only other thread suggestions that immediately came to my mind are:

Loewe Reference Library: To include vintage styles, modern styles, dimensions, leather types and quality, etc.
Fake Loewe: A photo-only thread without commentary where people can post fake Loewe's so other can avoid the fakes.
Thank you!


----------



## Addy

pursekitten said:


> @Addy I agree with merging the "What Loewe are You Wearing" thread with the "Share Your Love" thread. They're both very OOTD and photo-sharing centric.
> 
> The only other thread suggestions that immediately came to my mind are:
> 
> Loewe Reference Library: To include vintage styles, modern styles, dimensions, leather types and quality, etc.
> Fake Loewe: A photo-only thread without commentary where people can post fake Loewe's so other can avoid the fakes.
> Thank you!



Thank you for the feedback!

I've asked Vlad for a Reference Library.   

Here is the Fakes thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-read-the-guidelines-before-posting.1048779/


----------



## Addy

Vlad will be setting up the reference library... should we have threads for each style (for example) with pics only? I am thinking that the OP can also post in the main forum in various places for chat. Any and all feedback welcome!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Addy said:


> Vlad will be setting up the reference library... should we have threads for each style (for example) with pics only? I am thinking that the OP can also post in the main forum in various places for chat. Any and all feedback welcome!



Agree, pics only per style would be very useful IMO and chat in other threads.


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> Vlad will be setting up the reference library... should we have threads for each style (for example) with pics only? I am thinking that the OP can also post in the main forum in various places for chat. Any and all feedback welcome!



EDIT because everything I said was pretty much what CrackBerryCream stated. Lack of sleep is finally catching up to me, I’m sorry. Just so all involved in setting up everything isn’t overwhelmed, we can start with just the most popular styles first and then slowly add the others.

I was wanting to ask about cardholders, but I still don’t know where to post it. HAHA.


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> EDIT because everything I said was pretty much what CrackBerryCream stated. Lack of sleep is finally catching up to me, I’m sorry. Just so all involved in setting up everything isn’t overwhelmed, we can start with just the most popular styles first and then slowly add the others.
> 
> I was wanting to ask about cardholders, but I still don’t know where to post it. HAHA.


Just start a new thread about cardholders and we'll go from there!


----------



## Addy

Reference Library is OPEN!






						Loewe Reference Library
					






					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> Reference Library is OPEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Reference Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Be careful Addy, some people seem to be getting jealous about Loewe getting a subforum HAHA


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> Be careful Addy, some people seem to be getting jealous about Loewe getting a subforum HAHA



I am absolutely positive that Vlad makes very considered decisions on sub-forums. I am hopeful that interest in Loewe will grow even more as a result!

I know I never considered Loewe until recently and now I am hooked. Quality is exceptional!


----------



## fettfleck

Addy said:


> I am absolutely positive that Vlad makes very considered decisions on sub-forums. I am hopeful that interest in Loewe will grow even more as a result!
> 
> I know I never considered Loewe until recently and now I am hooked. Quality is exceptional!



Totally agree with you! I am excited to learn more about Loewe pieces! The spirited away collab pieces are my first Loewe pieces! And they are incredible!


----------



## viewwing

Addy said:


> I am absolutely positive that Vlad makes very considered decisions on sub-forums. I am hopeful that interest in Loewe will grow even more as a result!
> 
> I know I never considered Loewe until recently and now I am hooked. Quality is exceptional!


Hmm..I can’t find the reference library on the main Loewe forum. What am I missing? I can only locate it through the link above. Also,there’s no basket bags thread for reference. I’d love to see more basket bags too.


----------



## Addy

viewwing said:


> Hmm..I can’t find the reference library on the main Loewe forum. What am I missing? I can only locate it through the link above. Also,there’s no basket bags thread for reference. I’d love to see more basket bags too.


It’s at the top of the page when you are on the Loewe sub-forum. I can add another thread.


----------



## whtcldjd

Addy said:


> I am absolutely positive that Vlad makes very considered decisions on sub-forums. I am hopeful that interest in Loewe will grow even more as a result!
> 
> I know I never considered Loewe until recently and now I am hooked. Quality is exceptional!


interest in loewe is growing because of this subforum! i saw a fashion ad where the model was holding a beautiful bag that i was not familiar with. it was the loewe puzzle bag.  i immediately went onto this subforum to learn all about loewe & the puzzle. i fell in love with loewe bags.  in less than a month, i have purchased a medium puzzle and a small hammock. i have my sights on a small puzzle next.


----------



## fettfleck

Addy said:


> Reference Library is OPEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Reference Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I was just browsing bag charms and was wondering, how about a thread in the reference library for bag charms?
I have to say, the Loewe bag charms are some of the most cutest ones.


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> I was just browsing bag charms and was wondering, how about a thread in the reference library for bag charms?
> I have to say, the Loewe bag charms are some of the most cutest ones.


I'll set one up!


----------

